# Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen!



## thE_29 (20. Apr 2005)

Zwei Dinge gleich mal vorweg:

*Java* ist nicht *JavaScript*

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Ihr müsst schon eigene Ideen, bzw. Lösungsvorschläge haben.
Bevor man postet, sollte man sich an ein paar Richtlinien halten!

Bevor du postest könntest du noch bei *google* anfragen.

Viele Fragen werden auch in den *FAQ's* beantwortet!

Ist weder bei *google* noch in den *FAQ's* was anzutreffen, so benutze die *Forensuche*.
Wenn wirklich nirgends etwas zu finden ist, kannst du deine Frage ruhig stellen, aber vergiss die *Netiquette* (*Netiquette#2*) nicht!

Verwende aussagekräftige Titel und poste dein Thema im jeweiligen Unterforum.

Verwende für Code-Passagen, die Java-Code enthalten die entsprechenden Syntaxhighlighting-Tags *


		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


Hier deinen Java-Code einfügen

*
Es hilft uns nichts wenn du sagst du hast eine Exception oder sonstigen Fehler, du aber weder den Fehler postest, noch Code (wir können nicht hellsehen).

Informationen über deinen Compiler, IDE und Betriebssystem sind auch hilfreich (bei UnsatisfiedLinkError überhaupt).

Wenn du auf dein Problem alleine draufgekommen bist, so poste bitte die Lösung, so dass andere aus deinen Fehlern lernen können.
Zusätzliche nützliche Links:

Java-Core-Tech Tips

Java-Forum - Tutorials Section

Tutorial von Mitgliedern


----------

